# Woman Says TSA Forced Piercings Removal



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 28, 2008)

> LOS ANGELES — A Texas woman who said she was forced to remove a nipple ring with pliers in order to board an airplane called Thursday for an apology by federal security agents and a civil rights investigation.


Rest of story here.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 28, 2008)

*shrugs*

Were I her, I'd have simply turned around and left.

Edit: were I her, actually, I probably would have thrown them through closed windows, but I doubt she has my temperment.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 28, 2008)

you know i did not violate no copy laws. i posted a link to the rest of the story so i quoted half the story its not the whole story


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 28, 2008)

Copyright laws? Probably not. Copyright policies of this board are something else.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 28, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Copyright laws? Probably not. Copyright policies of this board are something else.


And you are correct GML, the policy of this board is to only quote one to two paragraphs of a story.  Not half the story like KissAlive did.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 30, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Copyright laws? Probably not. Copyright policies of this board are something else.
> ...


so i posted hafe the story big deal i included a link. just close this thread


----------



## jackal (Mar 30, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


We welcome you to the forum, but in any Internet community, there are certain rules that must be adhered to. I'm not a forum administrator (the person you quoted, AlanB, is), but in this case, the quoting policy of this board is to ensure we adhere to copyright law and not get sued for copyright infringement.

Again, I have no administrative or moderator status here--I'm fairly new myself, though I know a few of the folks from other Internet forums--but I would encourage you to keep a positive attitude and keep your posts free of any animosity or attacks. (I hope I'm not stepping out of line by saying this, one forum member to another...mods, feel free to edit or remove this if you feel it's inappropriate.)


----------

